# April 27th BMOQ



## seawolf

Hey Guys,

Lets get this rolling now that a few of us have offers!!

Army Logistics Officer here.

I'll be driving from Petawawa most likely. My fiance is posted there and we just got the keys to our house there today.

i went through CFRC Hamilton.


----------



## XSL

MARS officer here.

I'll be driving out of Montreal, since I live on island. My wife will be dropping me off.

I went through CFRC Montreal. 

I wonder how many people will be in our course.


----------



## seawolf

platoons are usually 40-60 people. dunno how many platoons yet though


----------



## SKBD

Job offer for MARS Officer today. BMOQ course 0017 starting April 29th.

Look forward to working with all of you.


----------



## RMBUTYNIEC

Infantry Officer. 

Flying out of Edmonton into Montreal.


----------



## RMBUTYNIEC

Out of curiosity, how does one become a member on here?


----------



## seawolf

i think just post more.


----------



## RMBUTYNIEC

Hopefully some more from Edmonton, otherwise I'm in for a pretty boring flight.


----------



## seawolf

hopefully some more in general...lol


----------



## mike1788

Offer for Pilot here.

Through CFRC Vancouver, will be flying out through Calgary.

Mike


----------



## seawolf

Grats!

So far we have one of each main trade almost. lol


----------



## seawolf

Does anyone know when they swear in yet?


----------



## XSL

seawolf said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when they swear in yet?



Yes, I swear in on April 17th. I have 2 1/2 hours of paperwork first.


----------



## R.C.

Another pilot offer here -- out of CFRC Oshawa.


----------



## FullMetalJacket

Hello, Ladies and Gentlemen
I recieved and accepted an offer for Officer of Infantry today!

wow, all that hard work and effort was worth it. I was told that BMOQ started the 29th and I should report to St.Jean on the 27th

Anyone have an idea when Enrollment ceremonys are taking place. i.e swearing in?

Hope your all training hard. I'm looking forward to meeting you all and working together


----------



## eggert

What entry plans did you guys get offers for? Rotp? Ct-ROTP? Deo?


----------



## FullMetalJacket

DEO


----------



## secondchance

FullMetalJacket said:
			
		

> Anyone have an idea when Enrollment ceremonys are taking place. i.e swearing in?


 Your CFRC will inform you about all.


----------



## seawolf

awesome - hopefully even more offers go out this week.

Cant wait to meet all u people there next month.


----------



## seawolf

My RC called today.

I swear in next Wednesday (20th) at 10am or so.

Stoked.


----------



## FullMetalJacket

I still haven't heard back on a date to swear in for myself yet. Unfortunately


----------



## XSL

FullMetalJacket said:
			
		

> I still haven't heard back on a date to swear in for myself yet. Unfortunately



Don't worry about it. It's in over a month before mine.


----------



## Tralax

Does anyone know if they alternate between officers and NCMs for BMQ as far as platoons go?


----------



## Ayrsayle

Tralax said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if they alternate between officers and NCMs for BMQ as far as platoons go?



Not sure exactly what you mean by your question - Officers complete BMOQ, NCMs do BMQ. Are you referring to selection, or in numbering at CFLRS? (the another for both is no - many platoons are run through simultaneously, and the numbering reflects the current number they have processed that particular year.

For everyone else - Congrats! I remember being in exactly your shoes a couple of years ago. If you had any questions you were unable to find via this site, feel free to send me a PM and I'll try to save you some unneeded grief.  Good luck!


----------



## seawolf

I think he meant are there BMOQ's and BMQ's at the same time. Or graduating at same time. Answer is yes. 

But there is no interaction between the two.


----------



## Tralax

Yes Seawolf, that's what I meant.

Sorry for the confusion, I didn't word it properly.


----------



## SentryMAn

minor interaction by way of eating together and yelling "make a hole" to either group as you march down the rat tunnel.

Outside of the walls of the Mega you can interact if you choose to.

This was my experience in 2009


----------



## eggert

got the call today, accepted as training development officer, bmoq starts april 27! excited to say the least


----------



## NavyWolfe

Navy LOG Officer here,

Flying in from Halifax. Excited to work with all of you

Cheers!


----------



## DAA

seawolf said:
			
		

> platoons are usually 40-60 people. dunno how many platoons yet though



Only 1 English platoon and a small French platoon.  It might change but who knows.


----------



## RMBUTYNIEC

The French Platoon seems to start a few days behind the English?

In any event, It'll be nice to be with people from all parts of Canada, who have all gone through the often long process of application.

Having spent a much time on the application as I have, I can say failure is not something I'd consider. Lets hope the whole group gets in line and supports one another as a team.


----------



## XSL

RMBUTYNIEC said:
			
		

> Having spent a much time on the application as I have, I can say failure is not something I'd consider. Lets hope the whole group gets in line and supports one another as a team.



From my understanding, as long as we know when to follow when one of us is in the "leader" position, it should all be fine. We'll all get some time to lead and plenty of time to be a team. 

I've been revising my cadet training (drill, first aid, ranks, basic procedures) and exercising. I've been waking up at 5am and exercising every morning for a month now. I have a friend knowledgeable in topography and compass use that will be jogging my memory on that in a week or two. If you've got time to study, it never hurts to familiarize yourself with some basics, since it makes learning the tough bits easier


----------



## RMBUTYNIEC

I took a job at Canada Post, simply so I could spend my days doing 25km walks with 30lbs+ added weight.

I already can do the running, weights, sleep deprivation, OCD cleaning, and so forth. The toughest part for me will be missing my newborn.


----------



## Tralax

For anyone that doesn't know already, here are 2 great shows done by the CF about BMQ.

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/life-vie/basic-voie/index-eng.asp

They were done a few years ago and some things have changed since then but still amazing insight.


----------



## seawolf

NavyWolfe said:
			
		

> Navy LOG Officer here,
> 
> Flying in from Halifax. Excited to work with all of you
> 
> Cheers!




Yay! another Loggie! Thought I was going to be the only one. Cept you get a funny hat...lol


----------



## FullMetalJacket

I've been doing fitness and such. But in terms of everything else why walk into this with preconceived notions?
I'm just gonna do what I'm told. Memorize whats needed. Participate and Lead.


----------



## NavyWolfe

seawolf said:
			
		

> Yay! another Loggie! Thought I was going to be the only one. Cept you get a funny hat...lol



haha I am glad to see another LOG too and I can handle the funny hat haha


----------



## shogun506

Just got the call I've been waiting for my whole life - DEO pilot, swear in April 24th, BMOQ with you fellows. It's my birthday April 28th and starting training is just about the best gift I could ask for haha


----------



## krimynal

Reaper-1 said:
			
		

> Just got the call I've been waiting for my whole life - DEO pilot, swear in April 24th, BMOQ with you fellows. It's my birthday April 28th and starting training is just about the best gift I could ask for haha



Congrats !!!!! hopefully everything will go as planned  !!!!


----------



## SentryMAn

NavyWolfe said:
			
		

> haha I am glad to see another LOG too and I can handle the funny hat haha



You'll get to wear a black berret 90% of your time spent at BMOQ.  Prepare yourself to take some good jokes at the expense of your element.

;-)

I'll see you all on the other side some day I'm sure.


----------



## carolynv11

Hey guys/ gals if anyone needs any advice or has any questions, shot me a line I JUST GRADUATED BMOQ a few weeks ago through St. Jean. We only had 25 on our platoon (We had the highest attrition rate, we had it the worst ANYONE will ever get, so believe me I know the experience), the current French platoon there right now only has 12 (approximately), the english one there right now ~50. So lots of variation! Just fire me a message if you need any advice! BIGGEST PIECE I can say it is NOT (I repeat NOT) like BMQ!


----------



## secondchance

carolynv11 said:
			
		

> Hey guys/ gals if anyone needs any advice or has any questions, shot me a line I JUST GRADUATED BMOQ a few weeks ago through St. Jean. We only had 25 on our platoon (We had the highest attrition rate, we had it the worst ANYONE will ever get, so believe me I know the experience), the current French platoon there right now only has 12 (approximately), the english one there right now ~50. So lots of variation! Just fire me a message if you need any advice! BIGGEST PIECE I can say it is NOT (I repeat NOT) like BMQ!


Thanks *carolynv11* .As you mentioned before you have been in 2 BMOQ cause of health issue. How did you find your first platoon and second? Were there some new changes or new things in your second platoon?
How many rucksack marches you had? How was fitness test? What about electronics policy in your last platoon? Any advices are welcome


----------



## shogun506

When you say it's not like BMQ, what were the biggest differences you noticed?


----------



## dragnock

i swear in on the 27th in toronto  ;D
so cant wait


----------



## shogun506

dragnock said:
			
		

> i swear in on the 27th in toronto  ;D
> so cant wait



You swear in that day? So when is your bmoq?

Edit: ohh I see your other post now, you meant March 27th my bad.


----------



## dragnock

lol yeah sorry meant i swear in march 27


----------



## carolynv11

secondchance said:
			
		

> Thanks *carolynv11* .As you mentioned before you have been in 2 BMOQ cause of health issue. How did you find your first platoon and second? Were there some new changes or new things in your second platoon?
> How many rucksack marches you had? How was fitness test? What about electronics policy in your last platoon? Any advices are welcome



Huge differences, my first platoon was alot more relax and my second platoon was hard. LOTS of differences between the staff and lots of differences between the standards. (I broke my foot on week 8/9 on my first platoon, healed and started at week 8 of the second platoon)
In total I did 3 rucks - 3.2, 6.4, 13 (yes we skipped the 9.2, alot of BMOQs do)

THERE ARE NEW FITNESS TEST STANDARDS coming April 1! so you should all be under the new standards, it is called FORCE. If for some reason CFLRS doesnt change the express test isnt hard but it isnt easy either, dont take it lightly! Lots of people go to Warrior, the biggest thing is staff at CFLRS and ONLY CFLRS are super strict on pushups! train hard these weeks leading up to your course!
As for electronics, first platoon, we couldnt have our laptops until the weekend all course, second platoon we were allowed at all times, If you dont have a 3G or a data phone of any sort I recommend getting one. to atleast keep in touch with loved ones. I could always have my phone except during working hours, so expect to able to use your phone from 6pm-on.


----------



## carolynv11

Reaper-1 said:
			
		

> When you say it's not like BMQ, what were the biggest differences you noticed?



You do BMQ in the first 7 weeks and even then you will have NOTHING compared to what BMQ is like. 
EVerything is different from discipline, to meal timings, to how staff treat you, to what is expected of you. The first 7 weeks arent easy in any means but not hard, compared to my counter parts that were going through BMQ at the same time BMOQ is not hard. On my first course I never got "jacked up" once in the 10 weeks I was there. There were some people who were plain stupid and did stupid things that did. And dont think for once its an age/maturity thing. I had 17,18,19 CEOTP guys on my course too. In the last 8 weeks of the course its ALOT of sitting around. From the time you do your individual drill test in week end of 7/beginning 8 you dont do drill until week 13 and then its 2 intro classes to sword drill and then no drill until grad parade.


----------



## secondchance

Nice comments.What about Vimmy? How it was?


----------



## carolynv11

secondchance said:
			
		

> Nice comments.What about Vimmy? How it was?



Vimy is an experience and a half. Pre-Vimy I found to be harder and so did alot of people, but you lovely folks have the joy of going through Vimy in the summer, be prepared for mud and heat and LOTS of heat and LOTS of bugs and lots of swamps. 

Biggest piece of advice for Vimy and Pre-Vimy be a follower. No matter how much your counter parts might be doing something stupid or you dislike them or whatever just be a follower and do exactly as you are told, do NOT suggest anything, just keep your mouth shut and follow. It helps everyone out in the long run and believe me on day 4 of no sleep and you are ready to scream at people and people are ready to scream of you, find all strength to just do as you are told and FOLLOW. My favourite part of the whole course were our last night in pre-vimy and our last night in Vimy. So it can be ALOT of fun!


----------



## secondchance

Nice comments *carolynv11*. Really appreciate it.I see some changes since I was doing BMOQ in 2011 (not finished).Any comments suggestions are welcome!!!


----------



## mike1788

carolynv11 said:
			
		

> Vimy is an experience and a half.



I'm guessing this is the Farnham exercise week?


----------



## Tralax

carolynv11 said:
			
		

> THERE ARE NEW FITNESS TEST STANDARDS coming April 1! so you should all be under the new standards, it is called FORCE. If for some reason CFLRS doesnt change the express test isnt hard but it isnt easy either, dont take it lightly! Lots of people go to Warrior, the biggest thing is staff at CFLRS and ONLY CFLRS are super strict on pushups! train hard these weeks leading up to your course!



This only applies to current CF members, for recruits it doesn't take effect until April 1, 2014 as per below:



> 21. Will recruits at the Canadian Forces Leadership Recruit School (CFLRS) attempt the FORCE Evaluation during FY 13/14?
> 
> No, the CF EXPRES Test will remain the fitness evaluation for recruits at CFLRS for FY 13/14. The FORCE Evaluation will only be implemented for new recruits on 1 April 2014.



This quote was taken from: https://www.cfpsa.com/en/AboutUs/PSP/DFIT/Fitness/FORCEprogram/Pages/FAQs.aspx

Just an FYI.


----------



## FullMetalJacket

thanks to everyone for keeping this thread going..lots of great info goin around...does anyone have any more specifics on course outlines and material?


----------



## OYR_Pilot

FullMetalJacket said:
			
		

> thanks to everyone for keeping this thread going..lots of great info goin around...does anyone have any more specifics on course outlines and material?



All the infos are on the CFLRS site: http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/ps/off/index-eng.asp 
                                                 &    http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/ps/off/es-wt-15/index-eng.asp

And this is the ''Candidate information booklet'' : http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/bic-cib/bic-cib.pdf


----------



## KingofKeys

Got an offer for Engineer Officer! Can't wait


----------



## carolynv11

Another thing everyone will tell you is DO NOT look ahead! Focus on BMOQ first. Focus on passing those 15 weeks and then figure out what will happen after. Nothing is ever certain, everyone will talk about there next course, but there may not be a next course if you dont get through BMOQ (which 50% of my second platoon didnt make it through), focus on RIGHT NOW and BMOQ, not CAP or Primary Flight training, or your OJT posting.


----------



## secondchance

carolynv11 said:
			
		

> Another thing everyone will tell you is DO NOT look ahead! Focus on BMOQ first. Focus on passing those 15 weeks and then figure out what will happen after. Nothing is ever certain, everyone will talk about there next course, but there may not be a next course if you dont get through BMOQ (which 50% of my second platoon didnt make it through), focus on RIGHT NOW and BMOQ, not CAP or Primary Flight training, or your OJT posting.


Your platoon lost 50% ?


----------



## carolynv11

Tralax said:
			
		

> This only applies to current CF members, for recruits it doesn't take effect until April 1, 2014 as per below:
> 
> This quote was taken from: https://www.cfpsa.com/en/AboutUs/PSP/DFIT/Fitness/FORCEprogram/Pages/FAQs.aspx
> 
> Just an FYI.



I know for a fact PSP staff are running courses through it now. Whether its just trial or not I'm not positive on that one and you will have to wait to find out. If it is still EXPRESS than really focus on your pushups people!


----------



## carolynv11

secondchance said:
			
		

> Your platoon lost 50% ?



Yes. Ask anyone when you get there about L-19. We had the highest attrition rate. 50% of the original platoon graduated.


----------



## R.C.

carolynv11 said:
			
		

> 50% of the original platoon graduated.



Out of curiosity, carolynv11, did your platoon have a lot of people request a VR? Or, were a lot of people cut for performance issues? If the platoon is now a bit infamous because of its high attrition rate, there must have been something a bit out of the ordinary...


----------



## carolynv11

Nope, alot of people not making the cut, I believe only 1 or 2 were actual VRs. And nope nothing out of ordinary.


----------



## secondchance

carolynv11 said:
			
		

> Yes. Ask anyone when you get there about L-19. We had the highest attrition rate. 50% of the original platoon graduated.


What were those 50% going to do? re-coursing ? Or something else?
You said : "Not too much VR"
My platoon in 2011 lost about 15 %, most of them VR (including myself)


----------



## carolynv11

Numerous forced release on 5D terms (If you dont know what this is look it up! You do NOT want it!). 2-medical, 2-forced to switch to NCM or release, 2 or 3 recourse, thats all I can remember.
I can only think of 2 VR's off the top of my head.
but what matters is be prepared, keep your mouth shut, do as you are told and stay grey, do NOT be an over achiever, itll only make the rest of your platoon look bad


----------



## R.C.

Found via a quick search of the forums; 5d release...

Not Advantageously Employable. Applies to the release of an officer or non-commissioned member:

because of an inherent lack of ability or aptitude to meet military classification or trade standards; or who is unable to adapt to military life; or who, either wholly or chiefly because of the conditions of military life or other factors beyond his control, develops personal weaknesses or has domestic or other personal problems that seriously impair his usefulness to or impose an excessive administrative burden on the Canadian Forces.


----------



## SteveClark1973

thats a long way to travel...do u have a clue why that far down the line they'd be removed for medical?


----------



## XSL

carolynv11 said:
			
		

> Numerous forced release on 5D terms (If you dont know what this is look it up! You do NOT want it!). 2-medical, 2-forced to switch to NCM or release, 2 or 3 recourse, thats all I can remember.
> I can only think of 2 VR's off the top of my head.
> but what matters is be prepared, keep your mouth shut, do as you are told and stay grey, do NOT be an over achiever, itll only make the rest of your platoon look bad



How far did these people make it? Did they make it much further than the indoctrination period?


----------



## secondchance

carolynv11 said:
			
		

> but what matters is be prepared, keep your mouth shut, do as you are told and stay grey, do NOT be an over achiever, itll only make the rest of your platoon look bad


 Thanks again.What about fitness,weapon tests?Was it easy for most people?


----------



## carolynv11

9 alone from when I got on course, so that was from week 8-week 15.
and it can be any medical problem, flu, missing too many classes because of gastro or too many PT classes due to injury.
And No some people struggle with these things, dont take anything lightly what so ever, but dont take things too seriously either. I was scared shitless for the WPNs test, but I passed, but I studied and practiced lots. 
Alot of people struggle with the fitness test, dont take it lightly either, train, you have lots of time.


----------



## Loachman

dragnock said:
			
		

> lol yeah sorry meant i swear in march 27



Proper capitalization, punctuation, and sentence structure please.


----------



## shogun506

carolynv11 said:
			
		

> 9 alone from when I got on course, so that was from week 8-week 15.
> and it can be any medical problem, flu, missing too many classes because of gastro or too many PT classes due to injury.
> And No some people struggle with these things, dont take anything lightly what so ever, but dont take things too seriously either. I was scared shitless for the WPNs test, but I passed, but I studied and practiced lots.
> Alot of people struggle with the fitness test, dont take it lightly either, train, you have lots of time.



What were the regulations on cameras and taking pictures on course?


----------



## SentryMAn

What happens is you swipe out(other then medical), go to PRB(personal review board) where they decide your fate.  Many different outcomes can come from this.  Continue on, Recourse to week 5, Recourse to week 0, Released, RTU, etc...

We had one young guy go before the PRB the DAY of or graduation, he was either going back to week 0 or graduating, bit stress full I think.

In the first 5 weeks you may still have unlimited swipes, of which you will likely get a few, don't get too worked up about it as they reset after you get your cornflake.

I think I received 9 swipes in the first 5 weeks, one thing I learned very quick, do not leave your locker unlocked, EVER.

this information is slightly dated as I was through basic in 2009, still have my scroll on my wall too.  Its a very proud moment to stand on parade for graduation, learn what you need to learn and understand that BMOQ is a bubble and not exactly what your life will be after you graduate.


----------



## carolynv11

In BMOQ it's full or partial aka week 8 or week 1 recourse, there is no week 0. It's all up to your captain and your PRB results you can only have 8 swipes and communal swipes and serious incidents count!!! 
In other words the whole pl can get swiped for something, aka floor is too dirty, standards aren't high enough, extremely late, etc! 
Most of our PRBs as stated ended in 5Ds.


Remember BMOQ is NOTHING like life after! I'm now working in a Bn and loving it!


----------



## FullMetalJacket

So i'm guessing a "swipe" is some sort of demerit? 
I am also guessing swipes come from being disobedient and note following orders/protocol?

I am also guessing. By using your brain and good judgement then they can be avoided


----------



## Ford1

Offer for DEO LogO here - Airforce

Swearing in March 28th - London, Ont

BMOQ April 29th, 2013


----------



## SentryMAn

BrickBackpack said:
			
		

> So i'm guessing a "swipe" is some sort of demerit?
> _Correct, everything during basic is tracked by your swipe card(can't remember what it's called)._
> I am also guessing swipes come from being disobedient and note following orders/protocol?
> _You can receive swipes from being many things, including failing tests, poor hygiene, etc._
> I am also guessing. By using your brain and good judgement then they can be avoided
> _incorrect, your platoon mates can get you swipes as well as your section mates can get you swipes even if you did "nothing wrong"_



Read the information on basic and how to prepare, etc.  It really isn't that bad once you get the hang of things.


----------



## carolynv11

Here are reasons for some of mine
1- forgot to put cell phone charger away
2- communal for dirty living area (everyone in the platoon got it)
3- dirty tac vest


Anything from a messy bed, to insecure kit to forgetting something for a class or PT to losing something, fails on tests, talking back, moving in ranks, being an idiot. 
And NO do not expect to get 0! you will have some!! They will come after you. I got to week 9 without any then they came 
After me and they told me they were coming after me, cause I was the only one left with no swipes.

(Sorry typing on my phone)


----------



## seawolf

Ford1 said:
			
		

> Offer for DEO LogO here - Airforce
> 
> Swearing in March 28th - London, Ont
> 
> BMOQ April 29th, 2013



Sweet another LogO!

Now we have 1 from every element!


----------



## beaveram

Another MARS officer here.
Flying out of Halifax.
BMOQ April 29th, 2013
Look forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## XSL

beaveram said:
			
		

> Another MARS officer here.
> Flying out of Halifax.
> BMOQ April 29th, 2013
> Look forward to meeting everyone!



Awesome! I hope there will be a few of us


----------



## FullMetalJacket

Has anyone else gotten their documentation such as info on st.jean and security clearance paper work?


----------



## XSL

BrickBackpack said:
			
		

> Has anyone else gotten their documentation such as info on st.jean and security clearance paper work?



Nope, just my "Next of kin" info. For info on CFLRS, you can just go onto the website. http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/index-eng.asp


----------



## seawolf

Yea i have sworn in already. On 38 days LWOP lol

I have all my paperwork and the clearance form.

Why?


----------



## Ford1

I'm assuming we get all this when we swear in.

For me that will be this Thursday.

Looking forward to working with all of you!


----------



## seawolf

yea i had to fill out a next of kin form and emergency contact form and sign my actual contract ,etc.

Then in my package was the arrival booklet for St. jean, my posting message (reads like code, lol) and the security clearance form.

I also have to write my autobiography before showing up.


----------



## Boothy663

Another MARS Officer here. Driving in from Ontario for BMOQ, time to start running!


----------



## FullMetalJacket

Im swearing in shortly..So i assume I'll be dealing with all that stuff. Thanks for the heads up seawolf. I am stoked to rock this along side all you guys and gals. I am curious. What age group we have. I am 26


----------



## XSL

MARS. 30 years old.


----------



## seawolf

LogO - Land - 31 years old


----------



## Boothy663

MARS - 23


----------



## shogun506

Pilot - Turning 24 the weekend we arrive. Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## R.C.

Pilot - 34. I'm glad to see others in the 30+ crowd. See you all out there.


----------



## seawolf

How is the fitness regimes coming along?

I just got back from a 3km run. Gonna work on pushups later.


----------



## R.C.

Fitness is going well. Altered my normal routine to get more cardio in before I go to work. 5 days a week, I'm up at 5:00 to run 4-5km (Mon., Wed., Fri.), or 30-40 min. elliptical (Tues., Thurs.); and, when I get home from work around 6:00 it's either circuit training with weights or more cardio. I'm trying to throw in some yoga on Saturday mornings, just to stay limber and stretch it out -- plus, I hear it's great for injury prevention.

When I began, I could run maybe 2km before nearly falling over, but with hard work, I'm happy to say I'm up to 5km. I figure the more you push through before you get to St. Jean, the better.


----------



## FullMetalJacket

pushups and situps daily. Working a pyramid set for pushups. max. 50
Yoga is huge. glad to hear R.C. I've been rocking that in between running and it helps.
I can guarantee it assists will strengthening tendons and ligaments. Super important to avoid injury!
I am glad to see that there's an older age group so far as I am approaching this in a serious manner.
Band together and unite.
I hope everyones got their fitness going.


----------



## FullMetalJacket

One question for those who have sworn in. What forms should i be keeping my eyes peeled to sign at enrollment? I have the security clearance form.
What in total has everyone signed...so I can ensure I am on point


----------



## Ford1

LogO - Air

49 years (OK you all have my permission to start with the old guy jokes now )


----------



## secondchance

Run,run,run.Be ready to run as minimum 5K in 30 minutes or as maximum 5K in 25 minutes.Morning PTs have the run 20-30 minutes very often.
Sure do proper push ups as you can.You can see it on website of CFLRS.Push ups are important not only for Express test but for everyday life there.  
Good luck!


----------



## beaveram

MARS 23, excited to be sworn in soon.


----------



## SentryMAn

I'm hoping I may see some of you Logo's in Borden for courses there.  Good luck everyone.


----------



## carolynv11

The LogO Borden course is summer 2014. There are a ton of us waiting for that course. 

Also in terms of run. Before I left I was doing a 5km in 30 minutes and it was PLENTY, I was always at the front of runs and I ended up with top athlete. Obviously there were a few faster than me, but with that time I was hitting 10 on the shuttle run! It is plenty!


----------



## Ford1

EdmontonLO said:
			
		

> The LogO Borden course is summer 2014. There are a ton of us waiting for that course.
> 
> Also in terms of run. Before I left I was doing a 5km in 30 minutes and it was PLENTY, I was always at the front of runs and I ended up with top athlete. Obviously there were a few faster than me, but with that time I was hitting 10 on the shuttle run! It is plenty!



Did you just finish BMOQ?


----------



## Ford1

EdmontonLO said:
			
		

> The LogO Borden course is summer 2014. There are a ton of us waiting for that course.



What do they have you doing until next summer?


----------



## SentryMAn

I didn't think they ran many courses in the Summer for RegF and mostly trained ResF instead.

But I'm rusty, been out for a few years.


----------



## seawolf

Anyone else notice they updated the CFLRS website with more course dates.....but don't have ours listed...LOL


----------



## SentryMAn

It's likely because your course has top secret squirrels on it and they can't release the information 

I'm kidding...but it would be cool if it did wouldn't it


----------



## seawolf

or we are all the first BMOQ platoon to be entered directly into JTF2 ahahaha

I'm sure someone just messed up. lol


----------



## SentryMAn

First rule of JTF2, don't talk about the JTF2!


----------



## Chelomo

I think it's just a typo, you clearly see May 27 being listed before May 6, so they probably put May as the month instead of April


----------



## seawolf

except if you look - those are 11 week RMC ROTP platoons ("M" platoons not "L")

our platoon is listed as L0017E on my posting instructions


----------



## Chelomo

Damn, you're correct, my bad, I didn't think to check the codes.


----------



## carolynv11

Ford1 said:
			
		

> What do they have you doing until next summer?



Most people are doing OJT and doing other courses that need to be finished in order to get promoted, there are a TON of courses! Some are lucky and got put on a special task for the next numerous undisclosed amount of months and depending on the base you got sent to, some are sitting in a room doing nothing waiting.


----------



## RMBUTYNIEC

Well, I'm not the oldest or youngest at 33. 

I'm glad to see so many different trades and age groups. Seems like it will be a very interesting time. 


I really hope everyone does well, and we all make it through.


----------



## secondchance

EdmontonLO said:
			
		

> Most people are doing OJT and doing other courses that need to be finished in order to get promoted, there are a TON of courses!


Is there CAP ?


----------



## SentryMAn

"CAP" no longer exist as "Common Army Phase", it has been replaced by mods that are done after basic from what I've read on here.


----------



## carolynv11

SentryMAn said:
			
		

> "CAP" no longer exist as "Common Army Phase", it has been replaced by mods that are done after basic from what I've read on here.



It does exist. it is now called BMOQ-L and is 10 weeks or 11 weeks depending on when you do it. There are run all over the place and not just in gagetown anymore. There is a back log though. There are people that have been waiting almost a year to get on a BMOQL course here right now, some should get loaded on some summer ones, if not the fall, and if not the winter one.


----------



## seawolf

Who else has sworn in?


----------



## R.C.

Hey, seawolf -- I was sworn-in yesterday morning. All set for April 27th. It's going to be a big change from my civilian job...but definitely a welcome change.


----------



## seawolf

Awesome. Are you flying there or driving?


----------



## Ford1

Sworn in Today - Met someone else going at the same time.


----------



## seawolf

awesome! course 0017E?


----------



## Ford1

seawolf said:
			
		

> awesome! course 0017E?



Yes.  0017E


----------



## RMBUTYNIEC

Anyone else from Edmonton flying out on the 27th?


----------



## seawolf

maybe ask your RC if there is anyone else?

When do you swear in? Maybe there will be some other people you meet then...


----------



## mike1788

RMBUTYNIEC said:
			
		

> Anyone else from Edmonton flying out on the 27th?



I'm connecting in Edmonton from Calgary


----------



## skhan0091

AERE Officer (Aerospace Engineer)

Flying out from Toronto on April 27th

So glad I found this forum. Anybody going in as an AERE as well?

I've been training for some time now for my 2.4km objective and I've only gotten to 13 mins and 55 secs. I'm just afraid of the shuttle run. I hope I pass it.


----------



## XSL

Shuttle run is really 1km in 6 mins, when you think about it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multi-stage_fitness_test#Calculations

You need a score of level 6. So, 1020m in 6:20. However, the speed goes from 8kph to 11kph in increments. Might be worth speeding up over a shorter distance for a couple weeks. I too am training for the 2.4km in 12 mins, and it's hard finding a balance between improvement and injury. I want to push hard, but I made that mistake in October and hurt myself doing so. The last 6 weeks have been a slow build up, but I haven't made the progress I was hoping to make. 3 1/2 weeks to go... I think running is all I will be doing until basic.


----------



## Ford1

skhan0091 said:
			
		

> AERE Officer (Aerospace Engineer)
> 
> Flying out from Toronto on April 27th
> 
> So glad I found this forum. Anybody going in as an AERE as well?
> 
> I've been training for some time now for my 2.4km objective and I've only gotten to 13 mins and 55 secs. I'm just afraid of the shuttle run. I hope I pass it.



What time is your flight out of Toronto?  I have to connect through TO and may be hooking up with you.

I suggest downloading the Beep Test (shuttle run) onto an Mp3 player and practicing it.


----------



## shogun506

Train, train, train guys! The shuttle run and 2.4km runs are very much about mental toughness and are very reasonable distances. Tell yourself you can do it and push yourself to finish and you'll get there.


----------



## seawolf

skhan0091 said:
			
		

> AERE Officer (Aerospace Engineer)
> 
> Flying out from Toronto on April 27th
> 
> So glad I found this forum. Anybody going in as an AERE as well?
> 
> I've been training for some time now for my 2.4km objective and I've only gotten to 13 mins and 55 secs. I'm just afraid of the shuttle run. I hope I pass it.




Soloman? I swore in with you man - It's Mike.

Glad you found this as well. I was gonna mention it.


----------



## seawolf

XSL said:
			
		

> I think running is all I will be doing until basic.




Push-ups!! Tonnes of people fail because of push-ups.

Run and push-ups!


----------



## shogun506

seawolf said:
			
		

> Push-ups!! Tonnes of people fail because of push-ups.
> 
> Run and push-ups!



Yes! When I did NCM basic there was a lot of core work and frequent shoulder work as punishment (rifle drill). Definitely mix it up! My challenge is going to be the swim... friggin' swimming..


----------



## skhan0091

seawolf said:
			
		

> Soloman? I swore in with you man - It's Mike.
> 
> Glad you found this as well. I was gonna mention it.



Hey Mike!!! Glad to find you here. 

Why is everyone stressing about push ups? Are they anal about the form or do we have to do a lot of them during the training.


----------



## SentryMAn

When I was there in 2009, we did a minimum of 100 a day.
EVERYTHING is based around push-ups.

During your express testing you will here the words "higher" or "lower" for at least a few of your push-ups, these ones will not count so if you can do 19 to pass now, you'd fail the test because even though you did 19 they only counted 17.

You will spend lots of time in push-up position, will do push-ups with various staff where they will say how you do them.

You will not be allowed to drop to knees and do them without being yelled at by staff to get your butt back up.

It was fun and my shoulders and arms were 2x the size when I returned home.

You also march everywhere, literally.  So your shoulders are always being worked.

Enjoy the fun times!


----------



## seawolf

skhan0091 said:
			
		

> Hey Mike!!! Glad to find you here.
> 
> Why is everyone stressing about push ups? Are they anal about the form or do we have to do a lot of them during the training.



both...


----------



## carolynv11

SentryMAn said:
			
		

> When I was there in 2009, we did a minimum of 100 a day.
> EVERYTHING is based around push-ups.
> 
> During your express testing you will here the words "higher" or "lower" for at least a few of your push-ups, these ones will not count so if you can do 19 to pass now, you'd fail the test because even though you did 19 they only counted 17.
> 
> You will spend lots of time in push-up position, will do push-ups with various staff where they will say how you do them.
> 
> You will not be allowed to drop to knees and do them without being yelled at by staff to get your butt back up.
> 
> It was fun and my shoulders and arms were 2x the size when I returned home.
> 
> You also march everywhere, literally.  So your shoulders are always being worked.
> 
> Enjoy the fun times!



It isnt that bad! They are SUPER SUPER SUPER STRICT ON FORM!!!! beware of words of "back straight" "lower", listen to them!! fix the mistakes! 

We were not doing 100 pushups a day in any sense. But we were doing alot of PT yes. It also depends on your staff...some like squats better these days so its squats instead of pushups and if you are real shit pumps then YES YOU WILL do Push ups and squats until you cry. 

You will learn to love the saying "squat position change" "pushup position change"

Like everyone is saying RUN AND PUSHUPS. If you cant run 5km, get on it and real fast. You might not be running 5km everyday, but there will be days you are running in full tac vest and weapon and it might only be 3km but its alot of extra weight! Or running in your gas masks thats always the best!

PSP staff will show you some tricks to help with pushups if you cant get all 19 in the first week.


----------



## skhan0091

EdmontonLO said:
			
		

> It isnt that bad! They are SUPER SUPER SUPER STRICT ON FORM!!!! beware of words of "back straight" "lower", listen to them!! fix the mistakes!
> 
> We were not doing 100 pushups a day in any sense. But we were doing alot of PT yes. It also depends on your staff...some like squats better these days so its squats instead of pushups and if you are real crap pumps then YES YOU WILL do Push ups and squats until you cry.
> 
> You will learn to love the saying "squat position change" "pushup position change"
> 
> Like everyone is saying RUN AND PUSHUPS. If you cant run 5km, get on it and real fast. You might not be running 5km everyday, but there will be days you are running in full tac vest and weapon and it might only be 3km but its alot of extra weight! Or running in your gas masks thats always the best!
> 
> PSP staff will show you some tricks to help with pushups if you cant get all 19 in the first week.



Thank you for this detailed explanation. I can run 5 km but only at 8kph - 8.5kph. I guess I really have to work on my form of the push ups. Which week was your platoon's expres test?

What happens if someone fails the running portion of the expres test? Do you immediately get released from CF or do they let you retry?

Also, who are the PSP staff.. lol.. not too familiar with this lingo yet.


----------



## RMBUTYNIEC

As a rule of thumb, I took all the CF suggestions i.e. 5km in 25, 25 pushups, etc., and strove at getting better. 

We all have constraints, but we also all made a commitment to the CF. Just push. If you get injured training for basic, you would likely do the same thing there. 

Maybe it's just me, but a hard gain diet and workout routine teamed with 4-5 5km+ runs (per week) has served well. Eat good calories and tonnes of protein, push to fail, and I'm sure basic will go a lot smoother than if you are just cutting the minimum requirements. 

We will have to work as a team, but I've heard circling back and planking till someone gets their form right, can suck.


----------



## seawolf

skhan0091 said:
			
		

> Thank you for this detailed explanation. I can run 5 km but only at 8kph - 8.5kph. I guess I really have to work on my form of the push ups. Which week was your platoon's expres test?
> 
> What happens if someone fails the running portion of the expres test? Do you immediately get released from CF or do they let you retry?
> 
> Also, who are the PSP staff.. lol.. not too familiar with this lingo yet.




Hey,

Check this link out man: http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/ps/off/ec-pf/index-eng.asp

All the details about the expres test.

PSP are the civilian trainers that administer the test


----------



## lyndsay

Heard our course got changed to Sept and we're sitting on PAT pl.. that's what my RC said will likely happen.


----------



## R.C.

barista95 said:
			
		

> Heard our course got changed to Sept and we're sitting on PAT pl.. that's what my RC said will likely happen.



Please explain/clarify.


----------



## lyndsay

I called my RC and they told me our course is cancelled but that HQ doesn't know what is going to happen to us..my RC thinks PAT pl until course starts in Sept, but i'm hopin they'll load us on the ROTP non-rmc course in May. we will have to wait and see. Maybe call your RC's and ask them?


----------



## seawolf

Hi lyndsay....

1. you arent even on this course.
2. stop spreading rumours.
3. Do you really think that none of our RC's would have called us with this change? Only your magical RC and "friend" know this change.


----------



## PMedMoe

CFLRS website shows no BMOQ starting on 27 April 2013.  Ceremony Dates

Make of that what you will.   :dunno:


----------



## R.C.

I just got off the telephone with my Recruiting Centre here in Oshawa. They said the April 27 BMOQ is a go and that they hadn't heard anything about a course being cancelled.


----------



## carolynv11

Just be patient all and wait and see. As per anything with the military, never expect anything UNTIL your feet are on the ground!


----------



## carolynv11

seawolf said:
			
		

> 1. you arent even on this course.
> 2. stop spreading rumours.
> 3. Do you really think that none of our RC's would have called us with this change? Only your magical RC and "friend" know this change.



Just wait and see my friend, wait and see. Instead of being stubborn I'd suggest taking a more "wait and see" attitude and decide to prove us wrong when your course starts. Not the fact that I see the information right in front of my eyes and I'm waiting and seeing what happens with you guys.


----------



## carolynv11

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> CFLRS website shows no BMOQ starting on 27 April 2013.  Ceremony Dates
> 
> Make of that what you will.   :dunno:



Also on a page in the DIN it says 

                                                   OLD                                  NEW
L0017E	Platoon & date	L21 29 Apr to 9 Aug	L19 16 Sep to 24 Jan

Make of that what you will.


----------



## seawolf

You really have nothing else to do do you Carrie?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

"Hey!!...Knock it off children."

Bruce
army.ce staff


----------



## carolynv11

seawolf said:
			
		

> You really have nothing else to do do you?



Part of my daily job...


----------



## R.C.

Out of curiosity and directed to anyone that might know such things: if the course does end up being cancelled, what happens to those of us who have already submitted a notice of resignation to our current employer? Is it possible to be sent to PAT prior to BMOQ? I do understand the need to wait and see, and nothing is official until it's official, but some of us have mortgage payments to make and I'd rather not find myself suddenly unemployed and having resigned from a well-paying job. Many thanks.


----------



## carolynv11

R.C. said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity and directed to anyone that might know such things: if the course does end up being cancelled, what happens to those of us who have already submitted a notice of resignation to our current employer? Is it possible to be sent to PAT prior to BMOQ? I do understand the need to wait and see, and nothing is official until it's official, but some of us have mortgage payments to make and I'd rather not find myself suddenly unemployed and having resigned from a well-paying job. Many thanks.



The best answer is wait and see. Because it hasn't come down your chain yet with the exact details of anything. Everyone is questioning it here too. You never know it could be a go, it would be a huge hassle on both ends to cancel it, but if there arent the resources then they cant run it. I say wait it out, if you dont hear anything by the end of the week, call your RC again monday. Who knows maybe they wont tell you until you get there on the 27th whats going on.


----------



## seawolf

Hey man,

I wouldn't worry about it. My RC, your RC - seemingly every RC has no idea what XXXX is talking about.

Hell a dude swore in like a few days ago.

Do you really think the CF would be swearing people in, taking on the liability of their health care, booking flights, etc for a course that doesn't exist. OH and not sending a message to the RC's to contact us.

Instead the official source of info is a 2Lt logO that just finished bmoq and is sitting on Pat platoon in Edmonton. Oh and the fact we dislike each other.


Ur call on what makes sense...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> "Hey!!...Knock it off children."
> 
> Bruce
> army.ce staff



Umm??


----------



## carolynv11

seawolf said:
			
		

> Hey man,
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it. My RC, your RC - seemingly every RC has no idea what XXXX is talking about.
> 
> Hell a dude swore in like a few days ago.
> 
> Do you really think the CF would be swearing people in, taking on the liability of their health care, booking flights, etc for a course that doesn't exist. OH and not sending a message to the RC's to contact us.
> 
> Instead the official source of info is a 2Lt logO that just finished bmoq and is sitting on Pat platoon in Edmonton. Oh and the fact we dislike each other.
> 
> 
> Ur call on what makes sense...




I would also like to correct you on that I am NOT sitting on a PAT Platoon actually. Just wait and see Mike just wait and see is all I can say. 

Also maybe try and put differences aside and take a different spin on things and think in a different matter. Oh lets look into this and get my RC to look into this or we will wait and see and hopefully prove her wrong even though she has all the facts in front of her the exact same things the RCs can see. Plan as if you are going!! However don't be surprised, as I've warned you that the military can do whatever they want and dont expect anything until feet are on the ground!


----------



## Fishbone Jones

As you two can't seem to grow up, do as your told and quit your whining, you're both on listening silence for now.

Start paying attention to what the Mods tell you.

--Staff--


----------



## RMBUTYNIEC

My neighbour works in the Edmonton RC. He said nothing of the course being cancelled. 

He is attending my swearing in. 

 :2c:


----------



## DAA

seawolf said:
			
		

> Hey man,
> I wouldn't worry about it. My RC, your RC - seemingly every RC has no idea what XXXX is talking about.
> Hell a dude swore in like a few days ago.
> Do you really think the CF would be swearing people in, taking on the liability of their health care, booking flights, etc for a course that doesn't exist. OH and not sending a message to the RC's to contact us.
> Instead the official source of info is a 2Lt logO that just finished bmoq and is sitting on Pat platoon in Edmonton. Oh and the fact we dislike each other.
> Ur call on what makes sense...



I am sure that if your RC has anything to tell you, they will!!!

So if you are a Commissioned Officer or aspire to be one, then I would suggest you start acting like it!!!  One day you "might" be leading troops, so why not "Lead by Example!" and start acting "officerish"...


----------



## skhan0091

Don't worry guys nothing will be changing. I spoke to my file manager in Hamilton and he has never heard of BMOQ/BMQ dates changing last minute. Plus, he is not aware of any changes either.


----------



## shogun506

I really hope this isn't the case. I've already made all of my preparations including quitting my job, telling my friends etc. My swearing in is not until 3 days before I leave... can't wait to sign those papers and get that plane ticket solidified.

Hold on a second - we haven't heard of anyone on this site being booked on the L0013 and L0014 English BOMQs in May. If our course were to be rescheduled to September, why wouldn't we just be recoursed to the next course considering (if that's the case) that nobody has been loaded on those courses yet? We're all going to do BOMQ, it's not like it's a trade specific course. Anyone in administration - wouldn't that be the most logical thing to do?


----------



## RMBUTYNIEC

You are all worried for nothing. 

It will go ahead. They would have just held back the offers if they were worried that budget may kill the course. 

I'll see all you in St. Jean. Where hopefully everyone doesn't get as worked up about polishing badges, running 5km, and eating meals in less than 15 minutes. 

Ooooh the indigestion.


----------



## seawolf

When do you swear in RMBUTYNIEC?


----------



## newguy91

Good Morning everyone,
If anyone has DIN access or knows someone who does I'd highly recommend looking at this page!

Check out this link.
http://elrfc-cflrs.saint-jean.mil.ca/menu/ins-tra/hor-sch/cal/index-eng.asp

Click the Excel file. When the screen opens.
 click in the bottom left on "Changements"

Have a great day everyone and Good Luck.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

newguy91 said:
			
		

> Good Morning everyone,
> If anyone has DIN access or knows someone who does I'd highly recommend looking at this page!
> 
> Check out this link.
> http://elrfc-cflrs.saint-jean.mil.ca/menu/ins-tra/hor-sch/cal/index-eng.asp
> 
> Click the Excel file. When the screen opens.
> click in the bottom left on "Changements"
> 
> Have a great day everyone and Good Luck.



newguy91, aka Hockey89, aka edmontonLO, aka carolynvh.


ARE YOU FREAKIN" SERIOUS???    Creating another account just to get the last word in??

I surely hope that somene gets a grip on you before you get too much more time in.

In the immortial words of 'Spot' Norris.

"You get a grip or I'll get a grip on you like you've never been gripped before"...............'that's if you've been gripped before."


----------



## PMedMoe

I cannot believe someone so childish and immature is an Officer in the CF.   :

Oh wait, yes I can.


----------



## KingofKeys

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> newguy91, aka Hockey89, aka edmontonLO, aka carolynvh.
> 
> 
> ARE YOU FREAKIN" SERIOUS???    Creating another account just to get the last word in??
> 
> I surely hope that somene gets a grip on you before you get too much more time in.
> 
> In the immortial words of 'Spot' Norris.
> 
> "You get a grip or I'll get a grip on you like you've never been gripped before"...............'that's if you've been gripped before."



Is "barista95" the same person? Also wondering why Hockey89 isn't banned yet. I can't believe a LogO has been making a few of his potential fellow Officers panic... This is absurd and outright childish.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

She/he is not.


OK Folks.....................time for some constructive posts on this thread, save the sniping/gutter crap for some other forum you wish to sully.
If you wish to post here just to carry on the same old crap you will be gone from this website, full stop.  Let's see if someone/anyone has some factual information for these young folks.

Thank you,
Bruce


----------



## RMBUTYNIEC

Again, I've spoken directly to a recruiter at the Edmonton RC. He, like most finds it inconceivable that they wouldn't have just held the offers - if there was any concern over the budget. 

They didn't hold the calls to make offers, so it is still going ahead. 

As a candidate for Infantry, I hope training levels some of the more panicked and/or inciteful heads on here. This is not a job to me, it is a calling. If you got an offer like me, prepare. That's is all you need to concentrate on. 

@ Seawolf
I am 'in' on the 26th. 

Apparently that is how the Edmonton RC keeps you on your toes. 

Gives me enough time this month to watch the birth of my 3rd son, move my family into a new home, and do 5 days of PT a week. 

I'm actually starting to look at basic as a vacation from the doldrums of civvie life.


----------



## shogun506

RMBUTYNIEC, it's good to be confident, it's better to be prepared. There is no reason to say anyone is getting worked up or freaked out for asking questions. There is little chance that our course will be canceled, but it is something to consider. We are asking questions so we are prepared for both possibilities. If this is going to be a lifestyle for you, as it is for all of us, you'll soon find out the importance of contingency planning. I'm ready to go on course, I'm making sure I'm ready not to go on course too.

Bottom line is chill out. All the facts point to course continuing with no problems, but until we're on the ground in St.Jean, we're all playing wait and see.


----------



## SentryMAn

Do people really think the CF only found out about the budget they have on April 1st?  Are people really that naive?

I've worked in finance for a long time and find is laughable that people think that "budget constraints" as of April 1st would cancel a course that was budget feasible in the middle of March.  Yes Changes can happen, but not that fast.

Sit tight and relax a bit, especially if you have signed contracts that say "start of employment is XXXX date"

//Disclaimer, I'm a civie that has been in and is trying to get back in but, has worked for government prior to now in finance field.  Take my words as they are above, my experience on how things work.  nothing more nothing less, they are not gospel and should not be taken as such//


----------



## RMBUTYNIEC

@Sentry

Exactly. This course would have never been slated if there was any indication of a shortfall. A detail that would have certainly  been known before they processed files and merit listed most of us last year.

Sorry if I got anyones panties ruffled, but the general reaction to a person that appeared to be doing little more than fluffing a cow pie, was a little worrisome.


----------



## seawolf

So is anyone else driving? 

Or am I going to have to shuttle all you guys around after Indoc? Lol


----------



## XSL

seawolf said:
			
		

> So is anyone else driving?
> 
> Or am I going to have to shuttle all you guys around after Indoc? Lol



My wife will be driving me in a honda civic, and picking me up after indoc. I've already warned her that, seeing how many people don't live in the area, some people might want to go into Montreal on the weekends.


----------



## seawolf

Yea - people with cars get rather popular.


----------



## SentryMAn

Start learning the metro system, when I was there it was under $10 each way from Saint Jean to Montreal downtown.

Pretty simple stuff and the terminal is a 45min walk from the Mega.


----------



## seawolf

well - i have my truck - So I'll be in Montreal by the time someone walks to the bus station 


Just got back from a 4.58km run. Feel great! I'll be at/over 5km no prob. Pace isn't bad - 6mins a km right now avg over the whole thing. My first 2km are in the 5.5min/km range.


----------



## secondchance

seawolf said:
			
		

> Just got back from a 4.58km run. Feel great! I'll be at/over 5km no prob. Pace isn't bad - 6mins a km right now avg over the whole thing. My first 2km are in the 5.5min/km range.


Great!!! Keep running  :camo:


----------



## seawolf

Thanks *****

edit - name removed at the request of the person that never gave the poster permission to use their name.

This just gets better and better :


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Re: April 27th BMOQ by seawolf 




			
				seawolf said:
			
		

> Ooooh - just FYI everyone she changed her name again! Now its MrsCole





			
				seawolf said:
			
		

> Thanks *****



Your edit won't work. We saw your attempt to carry on like a child.

As a result of that action and those previous, you've reached the top rung of the Warning ladder.

Congratulations.

--Staff--


----------



## shogun506

Logged a 5k run today in 23:53 right after a long core workout. Feeling good and ready to go!


----------



## mike1788

seawolf said:
			
		

> well - i have my truck - So I'll be in Montreal by the time someone walks to the bus station



Could jog perhaps? Make it an extra round of PT there and back! How far is the bus depot anyway? Thought I read somewhere its only a 20 minute walk.


----------



## SentryMAn

I walked it more then once.
it was always about 35-45mins away WALKING with a pack, maybe shorter if you want.
10mins cab ride

As per Google maps it says it's about 4kms walking to the terminal and about 45mins their estimate.


----------



## mike1788

Just received a call from my file manager. I guess there is some truth in a delay. Was told that our course will be delayed a few weeks for a reason that I wasn't told. But since it is so close to the start we are still arriving on the 27th but will just be hangin out waiting for the start date and still getting paid etc. 

Sounds like we may be getting merged with the RMC BMOQ is what my file manager is thinking combined with a lack of instructors?

Mike


----------



## shogun506

mike1788 said:
			
		

> Just received a call from my file manager. I guess there is some truth in a delay. Was told that our course will be delayed a few weeks for a reason that I wasn't told. But since it is so close to the start we are still arriving on the 27th but will just be hangin out waiting for the start date and still getting paid etc.
> 
> Sounds like we may be getting merged with the RMC BMOQ is what my file manager is thinking combined with a lack of instructors?
> 
> Mike



Ok good to hear - I figured there was some kind of delay because my buddies at the CFLRS are all telling me exactly the same thing - that the April course has been canceled and they don't know why that information hasn't reached the CFRCs yet. It's a relief to hear that at least we're going to be able to still arrive at the same time.


----------



## mike1788

Should be interesting, getting the chance to "hang out" as she put it and work on some more PT  :nod:


----------



## shogun506

Yeah I was planning to take a recovery week before course started but I guess this means I can keep pushing now. Will be nice to get a chance to check out the place and get to know each other before we're rushing everywhere all the time.


----------



## DAA

Stacked said:
			
		

> I think Hockey89 is owed an apology!   He said this days ago and everyone just accused him of disturbing the crap.



No, I think that the information previously provided was entirely "premature" and only served to create anxiety for those of you following this thread.

Has anything really changed other than when the training starts?  Nope.  So why cry wolf?


----------



## skyhigh10

Speaking of push ups during PT a few pages back,  will one be grilled if they wear a brace on one wrist for support due to a previous injury?   


Regarding the delayed course date ; for some of us , that is welcomed news as we are currently in a state of limbo.


----------



## R.C.

I just received word from my CFRC as well. I was informed that the April 29th course has been cancelled. We are still expected to present ourselves in St. Jean on the 27th, but we will be loaded onto either the May 6 course or the May 13 course. It is unknown what we will be doing in the meanwhile, though he expected kit collection and PT to be likely.


----------



## secondchance

So guys your BMOQ was  finished .
Any feedbacks  ?


----------



## Jester_TG

Have fun!

myself and reaper-1 gave a few tips in your Aug 26 thread.

Take it for what it is and try to enjoy what you can.

any specific questions i have no issues answering


----------

